# Pluto TV not working?



## kkl (Dec 12, 2021)

I cannot get the Pluto TV app to work or any of the Pluto TV channels in the Tivo+ guide. Clicking on the app or any of the channels in the guide causes nothing to happen. No error messages, just nothing. The Tivo+ channels do work. Have rebooted. On latest firmware. Is this a known problem? Anyone else having the same problem? Thanks.

Edit: I have checked on other devices (non-Tivo Stream) and Pluto TV itself is working.


----------

